# Screen cluttter



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

When i go over 5mph the screen gets full of clutter any ideas its a hummmin bird combo unit the transducer it about 10-12 '' away from the motor shaft and level with the bottom of the boat and it also shoots a roster tail from the transducer all over the motor


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

if you are getting a rooster tail its too low in the water(guessing)face of the trans. should be flush with the boat bottom and level to earth...the clutter is likely caused by the air bubbles from the rooster tail(agian guessing)sometimes but not always a shoot-thru-hull ducer is better option for some hull types


----------

